# Frank



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

Frank, this was my first day looking at this site. Thanks for being completely rude.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Dafuq?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

USAF286 see the thread for Test Results in Civil Service, that will explain


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

eric g said:


> Frank, this was my first day looking at this site. Thanks for being completely rude.


If you ever make it through the process and and attend an RTT you should lay that line on the first Trooper that yells at you.


----------



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

niteowl, I have thick skin and have already been through an academy for a sheriifs dept successfully. Just saying no need to be rude, thats all


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

eric g said:


> niteowl, I have thick skin and have already been through an academy for a sheriffs dept successfully. Just saying no need to be rude, that's all


If he offended you that much then maybe PM's are a better place to settle this. Oh the drama....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

eric g said:


> Frank, this was my first day looking at this site. Thanks for being completely rude.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

How the fuck did I miss this treasure?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

eric g said:


> Frank, this was my first day looking at this site. Thanks for being completely rude.


----------

